# Liquidlogic GUS????



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

It's a great boat. In my opinion one of the best out there for an overall boat. It completely depends on your body size though. The Huck is the LL creeker for smaller folks (<180lbs and under 6 feet tall), the Gus is for larger folks.

I personally creek with a salto and find it to be one of the best as well. Plus they are cheaper. Take your time with creekers... The last boat you need is a creeker that you aren't 1000% in the zone with.

Craw


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

*Gus*

i love the gus. its fast, strong, and it tracks really well due to the sharp edge. many people find the edge annoying and tippy. i think it is the best feature about the boat. it is below the waterline and on the side of the boat so it tracks well even if you are way up on edge. 
it is definitely a big boat. and heavy.


----------



## russllmar (Oct 22, 2003)

*gus*

the gus is a great boat. It creeks and does big water both equally great. I dont have a problem with tight creeks you just need to get accustomed to the way it turns and the speed.. It is a forward turning boat. I have almost worn through mine and plan on getting another. Russell


----------

